# Contacting Moebius Re:Site Problems



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

*The Club again....*

Looks like we have everything worked out now. For those of you that joined and never received login info, it should be in your e-mail now. If not, please do not contact me here, but send and e-mail to [email protected]. The links should be back up, and the store should have this listed again. 

We start sending out the physical package in the mail tomorrow, as well as finish adding the $10 certificates into your account.

Please note that the way the system now works, we assign a username and password. If you would like it changed from what we have preset, just let us know. Thanks again!


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Yaaaaahooooooo!!!!!!*

YAHOO!:woohoo: I'M A MEMBER NOW:roll: THANKS FRANK!:thumbsup: GREAT CLUB MEMBERSHIP STUFF HOW THINGS IN DELAND{deadland} I MISS DRIVING ALL THE WAY OVER FROM DAYTONA BEACH JUST TO GET A KIT OR 2 FROM YOU AT THE OLD DOLL & HOBBY SHOPPE  I MET YOU ONCE OR TWICE IN THE 26YRS. I LIVED IN FLA. THANKS AGAIN AND KEEP UP THE OUTSTANDING WORK THAT YOU HAVE BEEN DOING FOR ALL OF US MODEL KIT BUILDERS!:woohoo:LATER...........RHINO!!!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

RHINO#1 said:


> YAHOO!:woohoo: I'M A MEMBER NOW:roll: THANKS FRANK!:thumbsup: GREAT CLUB MEMBERSHIP STUFF HOW THINGS IN DELAND{deadland} I MISS DRIVING ALL THE WAY OVER FROM DAYTONA BEACH JUST TO GET A KIT OR 2 FROM YOU AT THE OLD DOLL & HOBBY SHOPPE  I MET YOU ONCE OR TWICE IN THE 26YRS. I LIVED IN FLA. THANKS AGAIN AND KEEP UP THE OUTSTANDING WORK THAT YOU HAVE BEEN DOING FOR ALL OF US MODEL KIT BUILDERS!:woohoo:LATER...........RHINO!!!!!!!!!!! :devil:


Thanks! There's plenty of days I miss Doll & Hobby myself, but it was something that just didn't work where we were anymore. I miss Kit Bunker in Jacksonville myself. They pretty much got me back into it full swing over 20 years ago. Wish there was more shops like that around!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Frank, thanks for such a cool clubhouse! I love the sneak peeks,articles, interviews. The wait was worth it!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

One thing I noticed while perusing the restricted area of the Club Moebius website--we are required to log in, but there's no log _out_ (if it's there, I couldn't find it). I don't really know if it's an issue, just curious whether it was deemed unnecessary or just an oversight.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Are we international yet????

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

The question was hanging on my lips too Chris...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Are we international yet????
> 
> Chris.


For International, contact Angela direct at [email protected] and she'll get you set up. Thanks!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I just joined yesterday. I see you are HQ'd out of Florida, Deland I believe? I got charged sales tax! No problem, well worth the minimal fee although when I started modeling I could have gotten a half dozen kits for $10!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Thanks! There's plenty of days I miss Doll & Hobby myself, but it was something that just didn't work where we were anymore. I miss Kit Bunker in Jacksonville myself. They pretty much got me back into it full swing over 20 years ago. Wish there was more shops like that around!


Before I had a P/C I used to drive over 50 miles to Doll and Hobby in Deland! Thats where I got almost all of my Polar Lights kits from! Also picked up my X-Plus Godzilla there as well! :wave:Never made it to kit bunker though..

Now like most of us I buy online...not because I want to but our local hobby shop went belly up about 7 years ago!I bought all of my supplys and mainstream kits there and all of my Sci-Fi/Horror stuff at Doll and Hobby! Now there's just an small R/C hobby shop that has a very small plastic department. He will special order for you once he meets the minimum the distributers require but to be honest he says he would rather not handle plastic at all! 

I miss going to the hobby shop! It's sad


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I joined this morning got the order confirmation email so who do I log on? Do they send you another e-mail? Just wondering


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Tonyray said:


> I joined this morning got the order confirmation email so who do I log on? Do they send you another e-mail? Just wondering


Go to the home page at http://www.moebiusmodels.com/ and click on the "Club Moebius" link... scroll down to the "Member log-in" and click on that. A new window will appear to fill in your user name and password info. Should be that easy!:thumbsup: - Denis


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I didn't get an e-mail with a user name and password. Is it something that is sent right away? I just wanted to make sure it didn't get lost in my spam filter I got the order confirmation right away but their is no user name and password on it.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Tonyray said:


> I didn't get an e-mail with a user name and password. Is it something that is sent right away? I just wanted to make sure it didn't get lost in my spam filter I got the order confirmation right away but their is no user name and password on it.


It may take a day or so to get the u/n and p/w info. Hope that helps.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

OzyMandias said:


> The question was hanging on my lips too Chris...


As Frank says mate, contact Angela at the email he's given.
Angela contacted me overnight and it's a go!!:woohoo:
I'm just waiting for a return email then I'll be in business!!
Is this cool or what?!?

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Moebius said:


> For International, contact Angela direct at [email protected] and she'll get you set up. Thanks!


Don't thank US Frank- wqe owe YOU the thanks......
What you and Angela are doing for us is great!

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Tonyray said:


> I didn't get an e-mail with a user name and password. Is it something that is sent right away? I just wanted to make sure it didn't get lost in my spam filter I got the order confirmation right away but their is no user name and password on it.


Hmm, should have been there too. If you don't get it by Friday early afternoon, send an e-mail and we'll get it checked out.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Before I had a P/C I used to drive over 50 miles to Doll and Hobby in Deland! Thats where I got almost all of my Polar Lights kits from! Also picked up my X-Plus Godzilla there as well! :wave:Never made it to kit bunker though..
> 
> Now like most of us I buy online...not because I want to but our local hobby shop went belly up about 7 years ago!I bought all of my supplys and mainstream kits there and all of my Sci-Fi/Horror stuff at Doll and Hobby! Now there's just an small R/C hobby shop that has a very small plastic department. He will special order for you once he meets the minimum the distributers require but to be honest he says he would rather not handle plastic at all!
> 
> I miss going to the hobby shop! It's sad


Well Doll & Hobby is sort of still there, but very small showroom. Same phone number 386-734-3200, same e-mail [email protected], and kind of an appointment thing. But Moebius, PL, Monarch, Pegasus, and some other stuff on the small shelf space....


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

I got the gift certificate, shipping notice and payment confirmation but no password as of yet.
I joined about two days ago.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BTW, for those of you who already have an account with Moebius' online store, I noticed the Club Moebius username and password are different from the store username and password. Just thought I'd mention it. :dude:


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Hmm, should have been there too. If you don't get it by Friday early afternoon, send an e-mail and we'll get it checked out.



I did get the e-mail with user name and password yesterday I am all setup thanks:wave:


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Frank, I also miss going to The Kit Bunker & The Doll & Hobby shop. I would always try to get on over to Deland when in Daytona to see the folks. Thanks a bunch for giving us model builders something to look forward to. Great kits, keep 'em coming! Happy Holidays, Billy Bowers


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

billy b said:


> Frank, I also miss going to The Kit Bunker & The Doll & Hobby shop. I would always try to get on over to Deland when in Daytona to see the folks. Thanks a bunch for giving us model builders something to look forward to. Great kits, keep 'em coming! Happy Holidays, Billy Bowers


Thanks Billy! I still have the MoM Jekyll I bought from you years ago! If you're in DeLand, stop by! Kit Bunker made my Friday nights exciting every week. Glad we can keep things somewhat exciting for this upcoming year. A couple of real surprises yet to come for Aurora fans in 2010!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> BTW, for those of you who already have an account with Moebius' online store, I noticed the Club Moebius username and password are different from the store username and password. Just thought I'd mention it. :dude:


Yep, I tried my store password fpr theClub but it doen't work. Still no email with login info.
louspal


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep, I tried my store password fpr theClub but it doen't work. Still no email with login info.
louspal[/QUOTE]
Please disregard. For some reason it kicked into my junk folder, so I'm good now.
Looks great!
Thanks,
Louspal


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, Australia's now open for membership!! I've just paid the fees and I'm now awaiting confirmation.:woohoo:
Cool!!!

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll be right behind you Chris... Straight after my wallet recovers from Christmas and that little splurge I had with Ed...:thumbsup: (Waiting impatiently by the mailbox)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ed's pretty quick Bruce. I bet it's not far away....:thumbsup:
Hopefully I can claim the dubious honour of being the first Aussie Moebiusnut...:tongue:
See you here soon mate...

Chris.:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Well, Australia's now open for membership!! I've just paid the fees and I'm now awaiting confirmation.:woohoo:
> Cool!!!
> 
> Chris.


Hey Guys!...Just wanted everyone to know that Chris signed me up as a member of Club Moebius for a Birthday present:thumbsup:
Doesn't get much Cooler than that :thumbsup:
THANKS CHRIS!!!
:hat:Mcdee:hat:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cheers Denis.:hat::wave:

Chris.:hat:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just paid for my membership. How do you log in?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Guys!...Just wanted everyone to know that Chris signed me up as a member of Club Moebius for a Birthday present:thumbsup:
> Doesn't get much Cooler than that :thumbsup:
> THANKS CHRIS!!!
> :hat:Mcdee:hat:


Quoting myself  Just got my Password and checked in ...Cool Club:thumbsup: Great interview with James Bama...Thanks Moebius for doing this ...and again... Thanks Chris:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I've been on the Moebius site and thought I'd join the club, however the order form doesn't allow you to enter a country other than the USA....also there seems to be no email address on the site to report this.
Is the fan club US only or is there a glitch in the order form?
Any help would be appreciated...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Please read thru this thread- it explains how to join if you are not in the USA...

Dave


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Received my confirmation and password today :thumbsup: ...jus' waiting for the membership goodies to arrive and the $10 certificate to hit my account... :thumbsup:


----------

